# Need Home Cleaning or Organizing Services?



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Our Friend of many years, Marvel, has returned to the Pensacola Area and is now building her client base again. 

She just finished a Deep Clean on our home. I tell ya, this Gal works hard, and leaves a very clean home when she is finished.

If you want to give yourself a gift of a nice clean home, for a one time cleaning, or a regular basis, I highly recommend this most trusted Lady to get it done.

Marvel
850-418-1764
www.keepnup.com


Here is her mailer she sends out from time to time:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump for Corpsman


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Booked her! Thanks!


----------

